# August 28th, 2006: Remembering GM Remy A. Presas



## Guro Harold (Aug 27, 2006)

For the Fifth Anniversary of the Passing of GM Remy A. Presas, please use this thread pay your respects or share your thoughts concerning him, how he inspired you, or his continued impact upon you and the art.

Thanks,

Palusut
:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 28, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Aug 28, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 28, 2006)

...
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 28, 2006)

With Respect to the Surviving Family, Friends and Students. :asian:


----------



## rompida (Aug 28, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 28, 2006)

> With Respect to the Surviving Family, Friends and Students



.

:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 28, 2006)

.


----------



## Carol (Aug 28, 2006)

May his spirit and his teachings live in the students that keep his art alive. :asian:


----------



## modarnis (Aug 28, 2006)

:asian:   This is always a difficult day for me.  I vividly remember the call with the news.  

Professor inspired me in a great many ways.  He brought out many strengths I never knew I had.  Many of my non martial arts successes re a result of his influence.

I train and teach his art and hope that through that I honor his memory.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2006)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 28, 2006)

*.*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2006)

Truly one of the greatest martial artist that I have ever met and trained with.  Grandmaster Remy Presas was a true visionary in the martial arts.
:asian: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Rocky (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Remy,

  Well what can I say?  Manong Ted tried so many times to tell me and you that we were wasting time with our constant fighting and for now we can't mend our ways.....I guess when you get two bull headed personalities like ours together things are bound to happen.....At any rate I wish we could have fixed things before you passed.... I hope the fishing is good for you! and the Scotch is top shelf!!! I miss our  fishing adventures nothing like drinking ourselves stupid and trying to bait  hooks.

Say Hi to my PoPs!!!


Rocky


----------



## SHADOW (Aug 29, 2006)

"


----------



## Apollo (Aug 30, 2006)

.


----------



## Seigi (Aug 31, 2006)

.


----------



## The Game (Sep 4, 2006)

.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 4, 2006)

.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 4, 2006)

I was glad to be out of town, away from computers and cell phone reception, to be able to look out on the sun setting over the quiet lake and reflect. I hope that I am making Professor proud, and I am hoping that his predecessors are doing the same.

...


----------



## GMLAZO (Sep 6, 2006)

It seems only yesterday when I met the GM Remy Presas and GM Ernesto Presas at the Republic Supermarket in Sta Cruz, Manila back in the 60's. They were putting a demo. at Tayo's school of martial arts and like anywhere GM Remy went, he had everybody watching with awe. He was showing disarmng a live blade and even using his neck as a disarming tool. Everyone present was so impressed. I was there by chance passing by to answer the call of nature and when I was by the door GM Ernesto Presas came out and we introduced ourselves to each other, introduced me to GM Remy Presas and that started the beginning of a long relationship. After knowing GM Remy, I noticed his strong leadership and I knew then that his art will carry him to the top. This impression made me extend my help to formulate the Articles of Incorporation and By-Laws of his Modern Arnis Federation which I registered with the Securities and Exchange Commission. I still have a copy of these files as remembrance of the by gone days. GM Remy successfuly made his organization international. I hope and wish that the organization he left behind will go on with the strength of the leaders left behind. GM Remy is a big loss in the martial arts world. Remembering a great martial artist is all we can do, pay homage to his greatness, and hope others will follow his footsteps especially his vision as a martial artist. May he rest in peace in the arms of the absolute.


----------

